# Question for Hyatt owners re: availability



## tegs_1980 (Jul 19, 2016)

We are purchasing a fixed week 52 at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge and according to the broker we are working with, we should have access to our 2016 points (2200) sometime in late September when the purchase is completed. She said that there is almost no chance that we will be able to reserve our deeded fixed week 52 at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge for 2016 at that time, as by then it will no longer be available. What will the availability look like for week 51 or 52 at other Hyatts?? In other words, will anything be available for those two weeks anywhere else? If so, at which Hyatt resorts?

I am so excited about this purchase---we also own Marriott Timberlodge, and I have stayed at both properties, and there is absolutely no comparison! I really love the Hyatt property and its location. Thanks everyone!


----------



## metatnd (Jul 19, 2016)

I just checked inventory today for weeks 51 and 52 for a 7 day stay and it brought up availability at these properties:
Property
	 Hyatt Carmel Highlands  -  Carmel, CA
	 Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch  -  San Antonio, TX
	 Hyatt Hacienda Del Mar  -  Dorado, Caribbean
	 Hyatt Piñon Pointe  -  Sedona, AZ
	 Hyatt Coconut Plantation  -  Bonita Springs, FL
	 Hyatt Windward Pointe  -  Key West, FL
	 Hyatt Beach House  -  Key West, FL
	 Hyatt High Sierra Lodge  -  Incline Village, NV
I put in occupancy for 4 so it could be for a studio, 1-bedroom, or 2-bedroom.  But inventory changes daily, so these may not be available in September when your ownership transfers.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 19, 2016)

first of all, THANK YOU!!! so nice of you to do this. I am amazed that Hyatt High Sierra Lodge itself is still available or Hyatt Coconut Plantation. Any idea how this could be? According to various owners I have spoken with or even at the several Hyatt sales presentations we have attended, weeks 51 and 52 are supposedly impossible to reserve. Would appreciate any insights you might have. Are these maybe stemming from cancellations? Also another stupid question...we will have 2200 points, but what if we reserve a week elsewhere that costs less due to size, season, etc? can we combine our leftover 2016 points with our 2017 points or how does the system work?


----------



## metatnd (Jul 19, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> first of all, THANK YOU!!! so nice of you to do this. I am amazed that Hyatt High Sierra Lodge itself is still available or Hyatt Coconut Plantation. Any idea how this could be? According to various owners I have spoken with or even at the several Hyatt sales presentations we have attended, weeks 51 and 52 are supposedly impossible to reserve. Would appreciate any insights you might have. Are these maybe stemming from cancellations? Also another stupid question...we will have 2200 points, but what if we reserve a week elsewhere that costs less due to size, season, etc? can we combine our leftover 2016 points with our 2017 points or how does the system work?



I may not be the best person to answer all these questions since I own at Coconut Plantation and use my week. With Hyatt, you get your points 12 months before your check in date. You have the first 6 months of that time period to reserve your exact week (HRPP- hyatt terminology for this time period).  If you do not reserve your week in those 6 months then your week will go into inventory for anyone to reserve if they have enough points.  You still have your points and can use them to reserve at any available resort (CUP- hyatt terminology for this time period). When your resort transfers to you in September this is where you will be  (CUP).  The availability may be due to the HRPP time period just ending for the week 51.  You may not be so lucky at the end of September. I am not sure about combining the leftover points since I have always used my week.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 19, 2016)

thank you.


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 20, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> We are purchasing a fixed week 52 at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge and according to the broker we are working with, we should have access to our 2016 points (2200) sometime in late September when the purchase is completed. She said that there is almost no chance that we will be able to reserve our deeded fixed week 52 at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge for 2016 at that time, as by then it will no longer be available. What will the availability look like for week 51 or 52 at other Hyatts?? In other words, will anything be available for those two weeks anywhere else? If so, at which Hyatt resorts?
> 
> I am so excited about this purchase---we also own Marriott Timberlodge, and I have stayed at both properties, and there is absolutely no comparison! I really love the Hyatt property and its location. Thanks everyone!



Best of luck in getting past Hyatt's ROFR! I'm 0-2 in trying to purchase diamond weeks as they both got ROFRd.  Please post and share how it turns out and what your offer was.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 20, 2016)

pacman777 said:


> Best of luck in getting past Hyatt's ROFR! I'm 0-2 in trying to purchase diamond weeks as they both got ROFRd.  Please post and share how it turns out and what your offer was.


were the units both at hyatt high sierra lodge? if not where?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (Jul 20, 2016)

tegs_1980 said:


> ...we will have 2200 points, but what if we reserve a week elsewhere that costs less due to size, season, etc? can we combine our leftover 2016 points with our 2017 points or how does the system work?



You cannot combine the 2016 points with the 2017 points in CUP.  Any leftover 2016 points will move to LCUP and those operate on a very different criteria.


----------



## tegs_1980 (Jul 20, 2016)

Kal said:


> You cannot combine the 2016 points with the 2017 points in CUP.  Any leftover 2016 points will move to LCUP and those operate on a very different criteria.



Kal, thanks so much for your response. Can we use our 2016 points to reserve a travel week at another Hyatt Residence Club that is in 2017 during CUP, OR will we be limited to only being able to reserve a 2016 week with 2016 CUP points? This is week 52 we are purchasing, so hopefully I am correctly presuming that if the sale closes sometime in October 2016 and our account becomes active around then, etc. we will still be in CUP period. We already have travel plans for this year's week 52, so our primary interest would be to reserve another HRC for an alternative 2016 week OR (if possible with 2016 CUP points?) a summer 2017 week at another Hyatt.


----------



## Kal (Jul 20, 2016)

Your 2016 CUP points expire on the first day of the owned week, then they move to LCUP.  Assuming you will have full access to the 2016 points in mid-October (or earlier), you have unlimited use of those points.  That means you can reserve ANY HRC unit, anywhere, until the end of CUP.

 It doesn't matter if the occupancy is in 2017, it's that the reservation has to be completed during CUP.  I don't recall what the latest occupancy date would be, but it is at least 6 months past the date of your reservation.  Probably longer if you can identify a resort week that works for you.


----------

